# Does Job Title matter when selecting the NOC



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Experts,

My NOC code is 2171 (Information Systems Analyst) based upon my roles and responsibilities. But my various job titles held are "Systems Engineer", "Senior Systems Engineer" and so on. My job titles do not match the NOC code 2171 title.

Does this matter when my roles and responsibilities match?

Please guide.

cheers,
Guru


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

No, it's the job content that is most important. And your educational background.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

EVHB said:


> No, it's the job content that is most important. And your educational background.


Thanks EVHB for the response.

cheers,
Guru


----------

